# MTB gear tote bag



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Been looking for a gear bag that doesn’t seem to exist. For years now been been using a basic canvas tote bag for my gear. Shoes on the bottom, helmet with gloves and shades inside next, and knee pads and hip pack on either side. Not having a top is key as it lets my soggy gear dry out after a ride even if I don’t unpack. I always prep my bike at home so I leave most tools and the floor pump there. 
Lately I’ve been thinking it would be nice to have a couple pockets for spare bits or maybe even mesh pockets to keep things organized but still breathable and in a perfect world a separate shoe compartment like a gym bag. 
Does anyone know of a gym/gear tote bag that works well for MTBing with any of the above features? Thanks.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Dakine Descent Bike Duffle.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

2wheelrevolution said:


> Dakine Descent Bike Duffle.


I used to use a duffle ( still do for overnight trips)but it's just straight overkill for the daily rides. Closest thing I can find is something like this beach bag but something not completely mesh to keep shoe muck from getting out. 








Don't need or want a bag that really closes up. Not trying to be picky but I wouldn't think it would be hard to find a decent open top sport/gear bag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

What about a milk crate? It's not a bag... but it fits the other criteria and you can hose it off if it gets muddy.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I use one of these. Easy to load/unload. Keeps everything in one spot. Gear dries, but keeps my car seat clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

vikb said:


> I use one of these. Easy to load/unload. Keeps everything in one spot. Gear dries, but keeps my car seat clean. :thumbsup:


Brilliant idea Vik.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Totally digging the out of the box thinking. I have a buddy who keeps his gear in a one of those Home Depot buckets, effective and cheap. I mean, I’m basically using a reusable grocery bag. 
The one thing they’re missing is a couple of pockets though. Trying to be proactive and have a a couple spots for little items that might come in handy in a pinch, zip ties, valve cores, etc. Also learned the hard way to keep snacks separate so as not to burst open in transit. 
Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Shredmonkey said:


> mean, I'm basically using a reusable grocery bag.
> The one thing they're missing is a couple of pockets though.


I keep an older fanny pack in the bottom of my MTB laundry basket. I throw all my smaller loose items in there so they stay together and I can find them. Once in a while I need a fanny pack or I need to lend it so I just dump those items out and I can use the pck itself.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

vikb said:


> I keep an older fanny pack in the bottom of my MTB laundry basket. I throw all my smaller loose items in there so they stay together and I can find them. Once in a while I need a fanny pack or I need to lend it so I just dump those items out and I can use the pck itself.


^
Genius.

Still have a hard time believing a major manufacturer hasn't produced a simple mtb bug out bag that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I use mesh zip pouches to keep small things from floating around. If you were so inclined you could rivet them to the sides of your milk crate or laundry basket so they'd stay on top


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

For crate aficionados, I picked a number of these collapsing crates at the local Costco for $7 each. Pretty handy.

https://www.costcobusinessdelivery....Storage-Bin,-12-Gallon.product.100260385.html

I still search for the ideal tote/bag for my riding stuff...


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Shredmonkey said:


> ^
> Genius.
> 
> Still have a hard time believing a major manufacturer hasn't produced a simple mtb bug out bag that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


would it really be an mtb product if it didn't cost an arm and a leg?

That's just one of those life things: if you need it to be really specialized, it's going to cost a lot. If you can adapt something you find at walmart...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Tons of diaper caddies that look perfect except they're too small. The floral patterns are particularly nice.

Trunk totes and organizers are pretty good but most are too big for my purposes.

What are the good arm-and-a-leg solutions?


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

I use a sram duffle. A little pricey but it checks all the boxes.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

I use these
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/17228340/

For a whole $1.50


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ nice, but too big for me. I'm looking for something with some structure that will stand up on it's own. There are a bunch of similar totes of the same size with collapsible wire frames, but too big for me. Of course compartments would be nice; shoes on one end, water bottles on the other held upright, helmet and clothes in the middle, a few pockets for snacks, accessories and tools.


----------



## etaN (Apr 28, 2015)

Shredmonkey said:


> Been looking for a gear bag that doesn't seem to exist. For years now been been using a basic canvas tote bag for my gear. Shoes on the bottom, helmet with gloves and shades inside next, and knee pads and hip pack on either side. Not having a top is key as it lets my soggy gear dry out after a ride even if I don't unpack. I always prep my bike at home so I leave most tools and the floor pump there.
> Lately I've been thinking it would be nice to have a couple pockets for spare bits or maybe even mesh pockets to keep things organized but still breathable and in a perfect world a separate shoe compartment like a gym bag.
> Does anyone know of a gym/gear tote bag that works well for MTBing with any of the above features? Thanks.


Using the larger version of this bag, and a few ikea bags for the really muddy stuff

Small Lost Lake Duffel Bag â€" -HIGH ABOVE-


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I use a basic gym bag with separate shoe pouch. I always seem to have 2 or 3 freebies laying around from one event or another. But I've been considering a Cat 5 Gear case. it addresses the one thing I don't like about totes/gym bags... lack of rigid sides. I also like the meshed helmet and shoe compartments.

CAT5GEAR

Anyone use one of these? I am concerned that it may be too limited in space.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Picked up this bad boy from amazon to give it a go as it was only $13. Plenty of pockets on the outside of the bag and it has a tethered bag that's just big enough to fit my Fox shock pump in it diagonally. 
My shoes are size 10.5 (41eu?) for reference. With my shoes and helmet in you can see the bag still extends about 6" upwards for room to toss in a jersey and jacket or such. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been using the Under Armour Backpack Duffle for years. Works good. Perfect size for all your mountain bike gear (shoes, helmet, jacket, tools, energy bars, hydration pack, etc) It has a dedicated shoe compartment, but I use it for my helmet. I put my shoes in a zippered shoe bag. Several compartments and mesh water bottle pocket. The backpack straps are the best for a duffle like this. Cost is around 50-70 bucks.

The only improvement I would want is vented compartments so your stuff can dry. I have to remove my wet gear as soon as I get home. Left in overnight a few time and stuff was funky.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

fredcook said:


> ...CAT5GEAR
> 
> Anyone use one of these? I am concerned that it may be too limited in space.


I haven't seen one in person but thought about getting one a few years ago for roadie endeavors. I think it's kinda small even for that, and way small for mtb stuff.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

5 gallon bucket and this (or one of their other bucket organizers):
https://www.bucketboss.com/product-page/wash-boss


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

This is marketed as mountain bike specific

https://gearjunkie.com/thule-roundtrip-gear-locker-duffel


----------



## dirthero (Jun 13, 2019)

Picked up one of these. Clever design. Now I forget less stuff.

https://pedalindustries.com/products/raceday-bag-primary-colors-red-blu-grn-org-ylw


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ nice. Has a yellow interior so you can see stuff. I have a similar bag that's a black hole inside. I need to use a flashlight (my bike headlight) to find stuff in its pockets during broad daylight.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I’d suggest looking at some hockey duffle bags. If you spend a little more you can get something with some pockets.

Otherwise you can use a combination of those mesh laundry bags, shoe bags and other assorted zippered pouches to group stuff together.

I have a small hockey bag and now tote the following list of items:
. Helmet
. Shoes
. Gloves
. Knee and elbow pads in a mesh laundry bag
. First aid kit
. Small tool selection
. Some extra parts
. Spare gloves, shoes laces etc
. A small, but “full size” pump
. A couple of towels
. Pair of shorts, underwear and shirt

And some other crap I can’t think of now and the bag still has some room for more stuff.

The bag I bought at Walmart was around $20 canadian. The other bags I bought at the dollar store


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I just got one of these https://www.dakine.com/en-us/bags/travel-bags/duffles/descent-duffle-70l/

I like it quite a bit.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

I use my wife's Transpack from her ice skating for fat biking clothes. Stores clothes, boots and helmet.


----------



## clubmanager (Jul 17, 2018)

They make a fabric slip-on thing that allows for storage of tools. Used one for years, very handy.


----------



## Bolo240 (Jun 13, 2019)

minimusprime said:


> I just got one of these https://www.dakine.com/en-us/bags/travel-bags/duffles/descent-duffle-70l/
> 
> I like it quite a bit.


I got this bag after checking it out at Sea Otter. Works really well and holds a ton of stuff. I like the mesh zippered compartment on top to separate sweaty clothes.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Saw this online yesterday. https://cyclingfrelsistore.com/collections/backpacks/products/high-capacity-backpack-with-rain-cover


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

eBay does everything I need it to. nice and large, shoes in separate compartment helmet and camelback as well. $18, durable and seems well made
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-26-Hea...rentrq:5c70356016c0a99b11e97002ffe70517|iid:1


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

For extended trips, I use the Fly Racing "Grande" bag, which doesn't meet the "arm and a leg" aspect of this thread, but since it's a motocross bag, it's pretty big. The end pockets are intended to hold motocross boots, and they are ventilated, so my shoes fit easily in there, as do the pads, helmet. The bag is big enough, that I can use the main compartment to carry the rest of my stuff, street clothes, toiletries, etc., this way I am able to take just one bag on out of town trips. Fly makes smaller bags, as do the other brands....again, not inexpensive, but purpose built. For day trips, I definitely see the appeal of the mesh bags, or even the baskets. That's super handy, definitely something to think about.


----------

